# WAGO SPS 750 880 + 750 493 module MODBUS TCP Leistungserfassung



## xkarvm (24 April 2020)

Hallo zussamenn:


Ich bin relativ neu auf dem Gebiet von SPS und Modbus. 
Ich habe ein System mit einer wago plc 750 880 und einem Modul für elektrische Messungen 750 493. Ich möchte die Daten in Echtzeit auslesen und an eine "Influxdb" senden, entweder per Python, Telegraf oder node-red. Als Verbindungsprotokoll verwende ich Modbus tcp, da das System dafür konfiguriert ist. 


das hauptproblem, das ich habe, betrifft die umwandlung der daten und das korrekte auslesen des messwertes (ich möchte die leistung auslesen). ich habe die information der adresse, wo die daten gespeichert sind usw. Was ich aber nicht verstehe, ist die Frage nach dem Kontrollbyte, das mir den Zugang zu den richtigen Informationen ermöglicht.


Einige Informationen habe ich gefunden:


-„Die Busklemme 750-493 stellt einem Feldbuskoppler/-controller über 3 logische Kanäle maximal 9 Byte Eingangs- und 9 Byte Ausgangsprozessdaten zur Verfügung. Die zu sendenden und zu empfangenden Daten werden in bis zu 6 Ein- und Ausgangsbytes (D0 ... D5) abgelegt, d.h. in 3 Datenwörtern. Es werden also 3 Messgrößen übertragen. 3 Controlbytes (C0 ... C2) und 3 Statusbytes (S0 ... S2) dienen zur Auswahl dieser Prozessdaten und zur Einstellung der Busklemme.“ 


- "Die Messmodule zeigen alle Messgrößen rollierend im Prozesswert-Modbus-Register an".






Soll ich einige Informationen an die Sps senden und in das Steuerbitfeld schreiben, oder wie soll ich es machen, um den richtigen Wert zu erhalten?


Oder ändert sich die Information ständig? Wie erhalte ich dann immer den richtigen Messwert?


ein Beispiel für eine Information, die ich erhalten möchte, ist in der folgenden Form:

Name = Leistung_Gerät_1
byte_order = ABCD    - big endian
data_type = Float32
scale 3.5
address = 1-2


Danke in Voraus

Oscar


----------



## Tobsucht (24 April 2020)

Hallo Oscar,

das Handbuch des Moduls zeigt wie man Messwerte aus dem Modul auslesen kann.
Wenn Du einen Controller hast, wäre es vielleicht einfacherer mit dem Funktionsbaustein zu arbeiten um die Werte auszulesen und diese dann z.B. im Merkerbereich abzulegen. Von dort können diese dann ausgelesen werden.
Mit der Modbus Adresse 1-2 wird es schwierig, da dort das Modul liegt.

Grüße


----------



## Thruser (24 April 2020)

Hallo Oscar,

da Du einen programmierbaren Buskoppler hast wäre es am besten, wenn Du die Auswertung in der 880 machst und dann die Daten per Modbus zur Verfügung stellst. Siehe zur Auswertung den Anwendungshinweis von Wago https://www.wago.com/de/d/5911 

Die Ausgewerteten Daten legst Du dann auf Merkerworte auf die Du über Modbus zugreifen kannst.

Beim 880 weiß ich auch gerade gar nicht, ob man die Klemmen noch direkt für die Modbuskommunikation freigeben kann.

Gruß


----------



## Robogrobo (12 Februar 2021)

...ich kann dir nur empfehlen mit dem Anwendungsprojekt von WAGO für die Power-Messklemme rum zuspielen. Damit erledigen sich schon ein Großteil deiner Fragen. 

Grüsse


----------

